# Tack a patch, cut with 1/4 rotozip and vario gap?



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a rotozip and if it worth it for repairs.

If I was doing a patch between 1 - 20 sqft
could I put an oversized sheet over the hole,
tack it in the middle of patch to stud or backer, 
plunge 1/4 rotozip into patch, move to edge of hole and run the guide point around the drywall hole like it was a window opening, 
remove cut overlapped drywall, 
screw the patch tight, 
blow or suck the dust out of the 1/4" gap with my shopvac,
fill with vario tapeless mud which requires a 5-7mm gap anyway.

No tape or measuring or anything.

Also could I cut a few 1x3 backer boards with the same bit if I turned the rpms down or no?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I think you will have some problems with your idea .even with the guide pint you roughter will want to dig in taking you off course . Using a roughter takes practice. It's eazy to learn but until you get control it will make a mess of your cuts . Practice the technique your thinking of on some crap dry wall you might be able to get it . I think an easy way would be to get a circle cutter just make circle piece bigger than the hole ,trace,scribe with knife. Roughter will follow scribed line nicely. Install backing install new circle piece

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

gordie said:


> I think you will have some problems with your idea .even with the guide pint you roughter will want to dig in taking you off course . Using a roughter takes practice. It's eazy to learn but until you get control it will make a mess of your cuts . Practice the technique your thinking of on some crap dry wall you might be able to get it . I think an easy way would be to get a circle cutter just make circle piece bigger than the hole ,trace,scribe with knife. Roughter will follow scribed line nicely. Install backing install new circle piece
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I was hoping that if the depth was set right that the top sheet would cut faster than the the time it takes for the guide point to dig in the side of the bottom sheet. I could se a problem if I get to a corner and didn't turn.
I know the hole would have to be smoothed first if edge was too ragged.

I read a carpentry forum about routing the osb sheathing from window openings before tilting the wall up. Some use pilot bits that could plunge into the osb and others used the bits with the roller on the tip and had to make a starter hole with their hammer.

Maybe a roller bit would be more idiot proof 

I used a router to round over wood in school and it was easy. I though the zip would only be hard if I had to freehand a cut, jump the edge of a box or go around an outside corner. If there were installed outlets in repair I might plunge outside the box and then vario with the rest of the patch.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I don't know if they have roller bits for drywall roughter .
But like I said a bosh roughter is like 60 $ . And scrap drywall is free. That's all you need in one say you can learn to do all the stuff you are wondering if you can do. No better tool for cutting out drywall just takes some practice . Once you got a handle on it and you want to cut out a random patch just put piece on wall score shape with knife on wall the roughter will follow your cut line perfect you just need to have the feel of the tool first. That's why I suggested the circle cutter you can make repeat pieces no prob perfect patches. And you can go a step further and make California patches as well 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

If I have a hole in the wall I cut a piece of rock bigger than the hole and place it over it and draw it out with my pencil. Then I cut it with my keyhole saw. I back it with studs and screw it on. I've found this to be the best method for me. You could score the pencil line with your knife and then router it because it gives the router something to follow.
Holding the patch and trying to router around it just sounds difficult too me. My method also creates less dust than a router. If it was big enough I would use my secret saw as it cuts a straighter line than a router.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Mr Willys, the router idea sounds too messy!  I like an oscillating saw (I have a cordless Dewalt). It makes a nice cut with less mess. Gordie's California patch idea is also a good one. 
I can't comment on Vario since I never used it.


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a saw like willys but the baseplate isn't cut up and it corded. I used it twice on drywall patches with dust collection hose to my vac and no dust.Probably be good for a big flood damage job to remove bottom of walls or a major change to plumbing. I need to tweak the laser straight.

Router would be dusty without using the vac attachment and I usually have my vac on repairs but could be a minus.

Tracing a line and cutting tight with narrow blade is good for tape but for vario I'd need to chamfer cut edges with knife if there is less than a 1/4 gap anyways.

I have an oscillating saw with half circle blade. What do you think of MM435 blade?

I could practice with router but don't expect my dad or another painter to.

What is the maximum size for California patches? Narrower than widest trowel if it' sinks in or is there a strength issue? I think I might cut a bunch in a few different small sizes and put in bucket. Much cheaper than metal patches. If I make em round I could put hole saws in bucket.


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know if these 1/4 roller trim bits would work with drywall. Straight one has carbide edges and spiral one is all carbide so pricey.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mikett said:


> I have an oscillating saw with half circle blade. What do you think of MM435 blade?
> 
> What is the maximum size for California patches?


I've used the half round blades and liked them, but I probably used the plain, old straight ones more often. I never tried the MM435.

No maximum size, just reinforce the larger ones with furring lath.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks to me that this question has been plaguing you for some time Mikett.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/fastest-cutting-3410/


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gazman said:


> Looks to me that this question has been plaguing you for some time Mikett.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/fastest-cutting-3410/


Now that's funny Gaz! :thumbup: 
Some of us are just slower at making up our minds! :whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol just patch it 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if the vario will work out


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I know if my hangers have a bunch of messed up patches they will router it out to fit. If it's just a few patches then either square it up or get close enough... Durabond will fix ugly hanging.


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> Now that's funny Gaz! :thumbup:
> Some of us are just slower at making up our minds! :whistling2:



I forgot about that thread... I bought that mini circular saw after that and used it a few times but then I started getting jobs from contactors who did the patches, though sometimes I had to make them look less ugly lol. Now I have to do them. That saw is some where in my basement. When I got the vario and read about gap I remembered rotozip and was a little bored lol.

Willys if your using your circular saw across a steel stud do you set depth a hair shallow and finish cut with knife or not?
I only used mine on wood.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mikett said:


> Willys if your using your circular saw across a steel stud do you set depth a hair shallow and finish cut with knife or not?


Yes, you are exactly right. I also used it when cutting Shaftwall because it made such a clean cut. Took a bit longer but saved the fight of the one dog nut holding up the install so was well worth it.


----------



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hate to drag up a dead post but any one try the saw makita makes specifically for drywall. I bought one and it is the bees knees for patch work. Only real problem with it is the blades are kinda really spensive but even without a vacuum it collects the majority of the dust and cuts nice and straight.


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*Welcome to OWS.MY - Home*

Welcome to OWS.MY - Home Welcome to OWS.MY - Home...


----------

